# So how many phone lines.....



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

as many as they want


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

..depends on how many teenage girls lived there.....in 1980 LOL


----------



## Cat5Installer (Jul 19, 2009)

I would have guessed that was 12 pairs dropped. But only looks like a 6 pair NID to me...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Maybe they run a p0rn server.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I was doing work on a house with 6 telco drops of 4 pair, and only 1 was hooked up with 1 telco interface...aaaaand it still didn't work, so the telco dropped another one. :laughing:


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Maybe they run a p0rn server.


back in the early days it was called pr0n so the search engines would not pick up p0rn and overload their servers, leaving the good sites to the guys who knew how to spell it wrong.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

xpertpc said:


> back in the early days it was called pr0n so the search engines would not pick up p0rn and overload their servers, leaving the good sites to the guys who knew how to spell it wrong.


Back a few months ago you could actually write "p0rn" here on this site like normal instead of having to bypass the censor by writing it with a zero. Because that way it's really cryptic and no one will decipher it's true meaning. But then someone was in a Puritanical mood and put it on the censor list so this site could stay family friendly because it attracts lots of little kids


----------

